# MaMa Turkey



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

My mama turkey is setting on 17 eggs. My problem is there are flies just swarming in there. Is there anything I can use that will not be harmful to her to get rid of the flies. I have a fly sticker up in there; But the flies are all down on top of her.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Poor girl, is there any way you can safely put out some fly bait that will draw them away from her? I like those fly bottle traps that have the attractant in them you hang from a tree or something.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She might have a broken egg under her. Best if you check them so you can get rid of the broken ones. And those flies can lay eggs so you want to do that sooner then later , for the mommas sake.
Im not sure if there is anything you can use safely that won't be absorbed by the eggs. Im interested to hear what others say about this.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I set up a fly trap that my daughter found of pininterest and I have a fly sticker out there. Just as soon as I catch her off the nest I will check the eggs. Tomorrow am going into feed store so will see what they have to offer..


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I agree that it sounds like there might be a cracked or rotten egg under her.
You could always reach under her and try to pull them out (HA!) but if she's anything like my girls you would be lucky to escape without major blood loss.

17 is a pretty large clutch for her to manage. If you want to save as many of the poults as possible your best bet would be to take them away from her right after they hatch and to raise them in a brooder.
Turkeys are usually great incubators but they're not-so-great mothers.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Get some fly strips and fly predators. Definitely check for broken eggs, turkeys are notorious for that!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think Fly Predators would be your best option in this scenario


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im curious to know if there was a broken egg or something.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am still waiting to catch her off the nest. She usually leaves it once a day and I will check all her eggs. There is no way I am sticking my hand under her. I have set up some fly traps and stickers. I will let you know what I find as soon as I can look..


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She got off the nest and I checked her eggs none are broken. I don't know for sure when she started setting but was figuring they should hatch by next weekend. I candled one a while back and it looked fertile. I dropped one today and it wasn't fertile Can there be some fertle and some not I was so looking forward to some baby turkeys.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , there can be fertile and non fertile eggs. I hope the rest of the eggs hatch for you  Strange there wasn't any cracked eggs , I'm wondering what the flies were attracted to….hmmmmmm.
Shave you noticed if any of those flies were landing on her or around her ? Wondering if she has some sort of injury…

Keep us posted


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

she was out running around the pasture and she seemed just fine. I never cleaned off the eggs they are just the way she laid them. Flys were crawling around them when she was off the nest. I didn't find anything real dirty in there and I moved the eggs around some with a glove on my hand. Guess will have to wait and see.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The flies being on the eggs makes me think there is a cracked one.
I moved my eggs , lifted them to check and put them back how they were. In the end , they were all rotten  So , having gone through this just recently , makes me think you have a rotten or cracked one.

I know you said its hard to check them , i totally understand .
Hoping they are all good and you have tiny babies soon


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well no babies yet but the flies have all disappeared so that makes me happy. She will probably hatch them while I am at the show Saturday. That will be my luck. lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great ! I hope they wait till you get home


----------

